# Noob questions...potential GTO buyer seeking opinions....



## AudiAaron (Oct 6, 2006)

I have driven a few 6.0s, but dont remember what the 5.7 felt like. I know the 5.7 guys will say it isnt that big a deal, and the 6.0 guys will say its all the difference in the world. What are the real world differences between the two? 0-60, 1/4 mile, pull from various mph? I imagine the 5.7 still feels quite strong. I would imagine that the mod support is about the same, is this true? Are there more for one than the other? I remember reading the brakes are smaller on the 5.7s, and that the power seat is slower. Anything else? Any help would be appreciated, I know I have asked similar questions before. 

On another note, what do you guys think of the new Mustang GT? I know it isnt as strong as even the 5.7, but it is in its price-range. How is the handling compared to each other? for 18k, which would you choose? 04 GTO with 20k miles or 05 Mustang GT with 15k miles?

I know I am on a GTO forum, but let me have it. Thanks alot guys.


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

I have an 04 Yellowjacket M6, bought it with 21K on it. I originally wanted a Mustang GT, but Ford, at the time, wouldn't work the numbers I wanted. I was also interested in the GTO, but I thought it was out of my reach pricewise.

Then I saw my Goat for sale online, and couldn't believe the price. I had test driven another 04 with the auto, and wasnt really impressed. Then I drove with the M6, and I was hooked. Not to say the autos are bad, just that you don't feel the power the same.

Anyhow, of course we are biased with our Goats. I've driven/ridden in three 06 GTO's with the LS2, and the power difference was vague to me, more readily seen on paper. Now, of course, I'd take an LS2 over my LS1, but all I can say is that the LS1 is no slouch, and the aftermarket availability is more there than for the LS2. 0-60 and 1/4 time diff between the two is from .3-.5 secs stock.

The Mustang is a nice car, but not even in the same class as the GTO. Drive both, if you haven't, and you'll see. The real question is, do you want to drive a car that can be seen on almost every block, or do you want superior quality and exclusivity, not to mention brutal power? The choice is yours.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

You know, there probably isn’t a “huge” difference between the 5.7 and the 6.0. I guess it depends on the deal…

As far as Mustang vs GTO you have to ask yourself which would you like to be driving. Personally Mustangs are as common as boobs in a soft porn flick…

People that own a GTO feel a part of an inclusive club… You don’t see a lot of them but when you do you know it’s someone that knows his car and proud of it… A Mustang is just another of the millions of Mustangs on the road… some are weak… some are beefy… some are modded… But most show no real identity from the pack…

Owning a Mustang is like joining the crowd… owning a GTO is a little more personal… By far more unique… I think that and the performance aspects of the GTO give us owners a little bit of pride…


----------



## AudiAaron (Oct 6, 2006)

I know that if deals were the same, I would be sitting in a GTO when its time. I just wanted to get some opinions on the New Mustang GT. I have driven both, but like I said, dont remember the 5.7. The Mustang GT was nice, but was very crude, loud and cheap feeling. But with 300hp, and a 5 speed, I have to consider them. The GTO has the Mustang beat in interior styling/quality/features, engine, trans and exclusivity. The Mustang is clearly inferior in the above catagories, but has an edge in the styling department, just by a little. 

I am an understated man. I love cars that dont shout look at me, but do their business, and do it well. I used to have a 1994 Ford Taurus SHO, highly modded, and the thing was a screamer, I could beat 99-04 Mustang GTs from a roll. Durring this time, my dad had an 01 Audi S4 stage 2, and an 05 S4. Needless to say I became hooked, and bought my Audi A4. I love understated cars, therefore, the GTO has huge appeal to me.

I would also like your opinions on the other two cars on my list, the Chevy Cobalt SS/SC with limited slip diff and 5 speed, and the acura 3.2 CL 3.2 type S with limited slip and 6 speed. Both will run low 14s, both have manual trans with limited slip diffs, both are front wheel drive, both put out about 215whp. For some reason I love both of these cars, I havent driven the Acura, but it looks good on paper. 

I am sure the deal breaker will be what cars I can get for my pricerange. At around 18k, I can get Mustang GT, GTO, Cobalt SS/SC, and Acura Type S. The list is short, but I think I have some good cars. 

Let me know what you think. TIA


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

Honestly, for the price range you are looking the best value would be the GTO as it’s closer to it’s bottom-out range of (what I’m expecting) $10-12K. It might go less than that depending on the condition but all cars like the GTO will bottom out and stay there for a while before the value begins to rise again… The Mustang GT will likely hold it’s value as well in the same way…

The problem I have with the Chevy Cobalt is it doesn’t seem like a car people will want to collect or hold onto as they get older… Do you really think this car will be a collector someday? Or something you might pull out of the garage for a Sunday drive 30 years from now…

I chose the GTO because I see this car as that… I doubt it will be a high priced commodity but I highly doubt any sane person would send the GTO to the crusher when the engine goes bad… I can’t say that for the Cobalt… I mean, that Taurus SHO will see the crusher long before my GTO sees one…. If ever…


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Rusty said:


> Honestly, for the price range you are looking the best value would be the GTO as it’s closer to it’s bottom-out range of (what I’m expecting) $10-12K. It might go less than that depending on the condition but all cars like the GTO will bottom out and stay there for a while before the value begins to rise again… The Mustang GT will likely hold it’s value as well in the same way…
> 
> The problem I have with the Chevy Cobalt is it doesn’t seem like a car people will want to collect or hold onto as they get older… Do you really think this car will be a collector someday? Or something you might pull out of the garage for a Sunday drive 30 years from now…
> 
> I chose the GTO because I see this car as that… I doubt it will be a high priced commodity but I highly doubt any sane person would send the GTO to the crusher when the engine goes bad… I can’t say that for the Cobalt… I mean, that Taurus SHO will see the crusher long before my GTO sees one…. If ever…


:agree :cool :lol:


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

No junkyard is ever touching my goat.(once i get one that is) Once the engine goes, a new one will be put in. :cheers


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

AudiAaron said:


> I am sure the deal breaker will be what cars I can get for my pricerange. At around 18k, I can get Mustang GT, GTO, Cobalt SS/SC, and Acura Type S. The list is short, but I think I have some good cars.
> 
> Let me know what you think. TIA



I can't believe the Cobalt is on that list. The Mustang GT will hold it's value short term longer than the Goat, I believe. Resale prices on the GTO's seem to drop $10K the first year. Of course, it doesn't help that GM has been making deals on them in the first place. A lot of '04's were sold for around $20K in December '04 with all the incentive GM and GM card were throwing around. I bought my '05 in January this year for less than $25K out the door. Sooooo, that said I guess the depriciation off list is understandable. 

I feel for all the folks that paid a premium when the '04's first came out just to be one of the first to own them. 

Back to the '04 vs. '05, I doubt the 50HP is very noticeable unless you're racing it. The appearance, and the brake upgrades were more important than LS1 vs. LS2.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

AudiAaron said:


> I know that if deals were the same, I would be sitting in a GTO when its time. I just wanted to get some opinions on the New Mustang GT. I have driven both, but like I said, dont remember the 5.7. The Mustang GT was nice, but was very crude, loud and cheap feeling. But with 300hp, and a 5 speed, I have to consider them. The GTO has the Mustang beat in interior styling/quality/features, engine, trans and exclusivity. The Mustang is clearly inferior in the above catagories, but has an edge in the styling department, just by a little.
> 
> I am an understated man. I love cars that dont shout look at me, but do their business, and do it well. I used to have a 1994 Ford Taurus SHO, highly modded, and the thing was a screamer, I could beat 99-04 Mustang GTs from a roll. Durring this time, my dad had an 01 Audi S4 stage 2, and an 05 S4. Needless to say I became hooked, and bought my Audi A4. I love understated cars, therefore, the GTO has huge appeal to me.
> 
> ...


i'm driving a cobalt right now while the goats gettin a new foot and some bandaids its not an ss but the thing is all over the road (and they say goats dont handle well)


----------



## AudiAaron (Oct 6, 2006)

*Rant Warning: Long*

I dont buy cars only if they will be collectables. I will never do that. I buy cars to drive now, not 30 years from now. I dont care what my next car will look/drive like in 30 years, If I buy one and love it to death, sure I'll keep it, but I dont plan on it. What I am concerned with is my next car purchase for the next decade. I plan to keep the car I buy next for quite a while. probably 5-8 years. 

The cobalt is on there because it is an amazing FWD car. It handles amazing, has a great ride, and has good power. 215whp, low 14s stock, 240whp mid to high 13s with stage 2 kit that costs about $600. It offers a limited slip diff, which is really nice. As stated it has mod potential, intake, exhaust header and a tune on top of the stage 2 should get about 260-270whp. Given that the car only weighs about 2850lbs, its for sure a contender, all that should equate to a low 13 sec 1/4 pass. 

The acura is in there because it would be a great daily driver that I could still have fun with. Puts down about 215 whp stock, limited slip diff and potential to handle good and sound great. Should run low 14s with potential with bolt on mods to hit high 13s. Add a supercharger and it should be low 13s easy. 

The Mustang GT is last on my list actually, because it is crude, and underpowered. The interior is cheap, and handling isnt awesome. I know it runs strong high 13s, and can be made into whatever I want, handling and power wise, but it just isnt for me. Def last on my list. 

The 04 GTO is a nice car, def strong 13 second car depending on example and driver. Mod potential is huge just like Mustang, and handling is similar to mustang, can be great with money. 

The GTO and Cobalt SS/SC are my two top choices. I prob will end up with a GTO, but that doesnt mean all the cars stated above arent great. The GTO def isnt the best at anything, it does lots great, lots ok. It seems that with cars like the GTO/Mustang, drivers/owners seem to think their **** dont stink. 350-400hp is awesome, but what does it matter if it doesnt handle great, or stop well. Just like the muscle cars of the 60s, rockets straight ahead, but in the twisties? forget about it. I am not saying the new GTO is like this, just an example of how straight line performance isnt everything. 

One thing that I have noticed, is that there are few people in any forum that have a wide range of knowledge on most cars. It seems that lots know lots about a little, but few know lots about alot. On my SHO forum, Audi forum, Cobalt forum and here on the GTO forum. I can appreciate any car that is unique. I pride myself in knowing what most cars can do, so I can keep my options open, so I can talk to almost anyone about their car, and so I keep my eye out on the street and dont act like a moron thinking an Audi S4 is a Honda Civic. 

I post to ask for your opinions, knowing they would be biased, but come on. The cobalt SS/SC is a great car, so is the acura and mustang. 

Not trying to be an ass, just annoyed with certain aspects of replies, and dont get me wrong, its not just this forum. It has just been building up, and you guys got to hear me rant. 

OK im done.:cool


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm not too sure exactly how long you've been reading up on these forums, but I think the longer you stick around, the more you will realize not many people in here are out to talk trash about any other car. Also, I'm pretty sure ZERO people in here would ever mistake the S4 for a civic. I know it was an analagy, but may be taken as slightly insulting. But as I said, read up on some of the forums, get to know some of these people. Bunch of good and knowledgeable drivers.


----------



## AudiAaron (Oct 6, 2006)

I know, it's a funny story actually. When I was in High School, this kid that thought he knew everything about cars had a non turbo mid 90s Toyota MR2. I was driving my dads 2001 Audi S4 6speed, at the time stock. I see him at our local mall, Easton, and he wants to race, he says, "I'll kill you, what is that a civic?" lol, I mean I just washed the car, it was sparkling, it was in a lit parking lot, halarious. Thats actually why I posted that particular analogy. 

Like I said, I was just fed up with some of the replies that I have get on certain forums. You guys got my rant, it could have been on another forum, but seems like this and the mustang forum irk me more than others. 

I am sure there are lots of knowledgable people here, and every thread I have started was met with only kind people. I appreciate the warm welcome. I just get rubbed the wrong way by people who are narrow-minded. 

I have come to be able to appreciate almost any car for its high points. I just take it forgranted when others dont do that. 

The Cobalt SS/SC is a great car, its def between it and the 04 GTO as my first choices. The stang and CL are just there so I keep my options open.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey, if you want to dump your money on a car that will end up in the trash heap as soon as something goes bad because the car isn’t worth more than the fix, go right ahead…

At that point you can dump another $20,000 on another throw-away car…. 

I don’t car if you buy a GTO or a Mustang…or a moped for that matter… But if you’re going to come here and tell us you are going to choose a Cobalt over a GTO you are going to get some criticism… It will be the same no matter what site you go to…

You are comparing a throw-away car that may be fast, to a muscle car that will always have value even when the engine blows…


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

_Cobalt._

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

Ever watch the Speed Channel? I'm addicted to it. Anyway, they had a tuner show, don't remember the name, and there was a modded Cobalt SC that was running circles around everything on the track.

I personally am not into four-bangers, either, but the Cobalt SC is not a bad ride. AudiAaron, good luck with whichever you choose, you seem alright in my book. :cheers


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

Groucho said:


> _Cobalt._
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:



:agree


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

the only car i said i thought wasn't that great was the cobalt i was drivin right now. wich i also stated was not an ss. my complaint was the handling
upon acceleration with front wheel drive. not claiming to have any knowledge
of the suspension or handling of an ss cobalt. hope i didn't rub anyone the wrong way with my pov. also as i have stated in this forum before

you know what they say about opinions


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

I’ve been seeing a lot of Cobalts on the road… I guess someone could tweak it… better yet, do a “Monster Garage” on the thing and put an LS7 in there… LOL! Now then I would respect it… And it would get some looks at car shows…

My opinion is my opinion… but facts are facts… The Cobalt is a throw-away car… Same as the Taurus SHO… There will be a time when the owner of that SHO will have to make a decision of whether to spend more money than its worth to fix it and more often than not it will end up at the crusher… JUST THE FACTS! Sorry if I offended AudiAaron but the Cobalt is no different IMO… I’m sure it can be modded to kick some arse but why bother… why waste the time and money for a car that will end up in the junk heap some day… get a real car… I think he will see more respect on the road as well and probably wonder why he even considered the Cobalt…

Maybe I’m just being too blunt… sorry…


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

AudiAaron said:


> I know, it's a funny story actually. When I was in High School, this kid that thought he knew everything about cars had a non turbo mid 90s Toyota MR2. I was driving my dads 2001 Audi S4 6speed, at the time stock. I see him at our local mall, Easton, and he wants to race, he says, "I'll kill you, what is that a civic?" lol, I mean I just washed the car, it was sparkling, it was in a lit parking lot, halarious. Thats actually why I posted that particular analogy.
> 
> Like I said, I was just fed up with some of the replies that I have get on certain forums. You guys got my rant, it could have been on another forum, but seems like this and the mustang forum irk me more than others.
> 
> ...


So what do the other forums say about the GTO?


----------



## AudiAaron (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, here it goes again. I went out and found an 04 6 speed, purple, with purple leather to drive. The car was at Ricart Megamall, which is known to have over-priced, rough examples of popular cars. The GTO had different tires on the front than the back, and had 16k miles on it. Interior was in good shape, but not as good as the mileage should indicate. I really liked the car. the 5.7 had plenty of power, really throwing you back in your seat at any mph. The interior of the GTO is why I really like this car. Its the best short of any premium Japanese/German car available. What I have noticed on almost every GTO I have driven is 

1) the steering wheel seems to have alot of play at top dead center. Is this normal? Seems to have more play than most new cars, especially sports cars. How is everyones steering? Am I just over-analyzing these cars? 

2) the car has a shimmy at highway speeds. I am assuming that this is due to the car sitting for extended periods of time. Any insite? When you drive the car daily, does this occur? It could also be the tires are out of balance. 

3) the clutch pedal and accelerator pedal are pretty stiff. I am sure I would get used to it, but when you get used to one clutch/shifter combo, it takes a while to get used to another. 

On this example, 2nd gear ground a little while downshifting, not 1-2 shift, anyone experience this? It kind of turned me off a little, but I shortly realized it was to that particular one, not GTOs in general.

I also drove a 2005 Mustang GT 5 speed, and it was nice, noticably less powerful. I did think the clutch/ shifter combo was better than the GTO, but engine def was inferior. The interior was nice, but plasticy and cramped, I would have to modify the seat to go back at least an inch to make it a daily driver. 

I also drove an 03 Honda Accord Coupe V6 6 speed. Since the Acura is essentially the same thing, with 20 more hp, and a limited slip differential, I wanted to try it out. The car itself was really nice, great seats, great driving position, good quality interor, good power. I really liked it, so I must love the Acura. 

About the Cobalt SS/SC. I hate to say that you guys are right. But to keep this short, some of you have a point. The cobalt is what it is, a cheap car. at 17k for a used with under 5k, it proves its point. The interior quality is the worst out of the four cars I am seriously looking at, and also the smallest interior wise, shoulder and hip room, not leg room. With the Acura, it will have great interior, fun to drive everyday, and be reliable, with the GTO, it will be balls fast, and good interior, ok to drive every day and reliable. 

So my new favorite cars after a day of test driving is GTO/Acura CL Type S. The Mustang GT is still in it, but is priced higher than the others, and I like it less. 

So thanks for your criticisms, they helped me think deeper about my choice. I still like the balt, but in a different light. 

Thanks Again. 

PS: on my way home, what did I see, a beautiful Red 04, clean and sparkling. It made up my mind about which color to get. Red 04 GTO for me please.


----------



## hdisandman (Oct 13, 2006)

*OMG, Cobalt*

ok,ok, I own a red 04 GTO and a 05 Cobalt( a couple Harleys, a suburban, a silverado etc), and NEVER thought a cobalt SS would be mentioned here, kinda like looking at toast vs. meat, not in same ball park....that being said my Cobalt is after 17,000 miles a fair value, my GTO is a million times more fun, but if your young maybe the insurance would make the cobalt a buy?! If at all posssible go with the GTO.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

AudiAaron said:


> PS: on my way home, what did I see, a beautiful Red 04, clean and sparkling. It made up my mind about which color to get. Red 04 GTO for me please.


Post us some pics when you get your goat! You can search for production 
numbers of color combo choices here and on the LS1 or LS2 gto forums, if 
you wanted to see which combos were low production numbers. I think for
the 2006 model year, the Quicksilver with red interior had the lowest numbers
(rarest). Have fun with your purchase, sounds like you are a methodical 
person. I, on the other hand, knew in 04 I wanted a GTO. Didn't get to
drive one until 2005, but I was definately hooked! Then made my purchase 
in 06. Personally I would love to get a used 04 to go with my 06 - and I will!
 :cool


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

i don't experiance any of those problems you spoke of in regards to steering
play or shimmy clutch seems just fine but i also drive a big truck most days so any clutch would feel fine in comparison.try testing a different one


----------

